# Weight just isn't dropping off.



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

I appreciate a few people have given me advice on another thread to try and bulk up, but with gyms closed I'm sticking to (trying to) losing weight for now. Problem is, the weight just isn't dropping off.

I weigh myself every morning and I come in between 14 stone 3 and 14 stone 8. I weighed this back in early December when I started dieting.

6ft 2, 30 years old. Very sedentary lifestyle, working from home 10-6.30 and apart from a 4-5 mile jog every morning, I'm sat on my arse. I'm currently eating 1800 calories a day and have been since 2nd December.

No movement on the scales, I'm losing size but mainly upper back/shoulders and arms and this just seems to make my belly look bigger.

A typical day food-wise:

Meal one: 4 poached eggs & 2 slices of wholemeal toast. (Roughly 500 cals)

Meal two: 240g smoked salmon, 100g boiled taties & some broccoli. (Roughly 600 cals)

Meal three: 50g porridge in milk. (Roughly 500 cals)

I might have 2 or 3 biscuits a day as well, probably 10 cups of tea/coffee all day.

I can't get my head around it, I'm starving all day, running on a morning and nouts happening.

Objective: I've done the whole get big thing before. Now that I'm getting on I just want to be healthier and look muscly/lean (6pack) but not go daft on size. If that makes any sense ha!

Any advice anyone?

I was really hoping to be in the position to eat in a small surplus when the gyms open. That seems miles away.


----------



## PERFECT (Nov 30, 2020)

scottysafc said:


> I appreciate a few people have given me advice on another thread to try and bulk up, but with gyms closed I'm sticking to (trying to) losing weight for now. Problem is, the weight just isn't dropping off.
> 
> I weigh myself every morning and I come in between 14 stone 3 and 14 stone 8. I weighed this back in early December when I started dieting.
> 
> ...


 You have to track all the food you are eating, and if you are not losing lower, you cannot be tracking accurately


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Are you also tracking what you drink ?


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Davemp said:


> Are you also tracking what you drink ?


 yeah mate I have 2 cups of coffee on a morning then maybe 5 or 6 cups of tea. About 100ml of semi skimmed milk in all that. I only drink water other than a can of coke on a Sunday.

Although I did drink lager on xmas eve, xmas day, new years eve and day. 20 cans all in over the 4 days.


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Strange then

lager average 180 cals per can

digestive - 80 cals each

Coke 140 cals per can

without sounding rude have you watched secret eaters ? People are filmed over a week and are surprised by how much crap they shovel in without knowing (or so they say)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> 6ft 2, 30 years old. Very sedentary lifestyle, working from home 10-6.30 and apart from a 4-5 mile jog every morning, I'm sat on my arse. *I'm currently eating 1800 calories a day *and have been since 2nd December.


 You're calories are far far too low so its having adverse effects!

Im 36, 5ft 10 and 97kg with a normal metabolism.

Like you, I work from a desk for 7 hours a day.

I do only do 2 x 40 minute KB workouts a week, and walk 30 mins (I average 6,700 steps) a day.

I'm losing 0.7kg a week on 2500 cals, can you see the difference? The difference is my body isn't in a chronically stressed state and I'm not starving my self, like you.

You need to eat more and move less. Take the rest of the week off your diet by eating maintenance and don't go running, basically relax.

On Sunday, recalculate your macros by multiplying your bodyweight in lbs by 15 and thank me in 2 weeks.

Be aware that you will put water weight on between now and Sunday if you chose to take my advice, that'll drop off come a week Thursday/ Friday.

If you want more in depth info then that's fine, I will help you. But you got to help yourself first by resetting your cortisol and metabolism.


----------



## PERFECT (Nov 30, 2020)

Endomorph84 said:


> You're calories are far far too low so its having adverse effects!
> 
> Im 36, 5ft 10 and 97kg with a normal metabolism.
> 
> ...


 Rubbish talk the reason you are losing weight is the calories burnt from walking, you could just eat less and not waste time walking.

@scottysafc just use the link and pick cutting calories https://tdeecalculator.net/


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

PERFECT said:


> Rubbish talk the reason you are losing weight is the calories burnt from walking, you could just eat less and not waste time walking.
> 
> @scottysafc just use the link and pick cutting calories https://tdeecalculator.net/


 HAHA wtf you bell end?! How's that rubbish? I know I could just eat less and not waste time walking. But the benefits of daily exercise are far superior you idiot. And I quite like my daily walks, thank you very much.

Differences aside, hes not eating enough and his body is stressed.

You're far from perfect, you cvnt.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheers everyone I think I'm going to have a week off and then reset. TBH I've had a lot of stress so far this year anyway and I'm about one bad day away from doing myself in so probably for best.

Boris needs to let us all back in the gym ASAP!!

The thing that has me puzzled is I've lost a lot of size but if anything my weights gone up... I remember weighing myself 1st week of Nov and I was 14 stone 2 pounds. Now since then I've dieted, built up to a 4-5 mile jog, started gym again in Dec focusing on compound lifts. Since the gyms were closed again I've lost loads of size on shoulders, arms and upper back. When I tense my chest there's clearly less muscle there. Don't get me wrong I look like I've lost fat as well.

Only thing I can think of is I stopped smoking back end of October. Maybe it's the extra water I'm drinking?

EDIT: Actually, could it be a combination of noob gains & muscle memory in them 4 weeks I was back in the gym? Even if I was eating in a deficit?


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Davemp said:


> Strange then
> 
> lager average 180 cals per can
> 
> ...


 Haha definitely not mate I've been super strict to the point of obsessing over it. At first I thought it might be the case of having to wait a couple of weeks or three to see some movement but if anything it went up.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> The thing that has me puzzled is I've lost a lot of size but if anything my weights gone up...


 You've lost muscle glycogen which will be the reason you have lost size.

Your weight has gone up due to edema, this is where your body is holding on to an unnecessary amount of water weight (to maintain homeostasis) due to the stressed situation it is in (i.e moving too much and not eating enough).

Taking next week off is 100% the right thing to do mate and enjoy it.

After you've enjoyed next week you need to find a balance, if you have too big of a deficit then you'll be back to square one in no time at all. Aim for 1lb-1.5lb a week weight loss. Its a marathon, not a sprint!


----------



## PERFECT (Nov 30, 2020)

Endomorph84 said:


> HAHA wtf you bell end?! How's that rubbish? I *know I could just eat less and not waste time walking*. But the benefits of daily exercise are far superior you idiot. And I quite like my daily walks, thank you very much.
> 
> Differences aside, hes not eating enough and his body is stressed.
> 
> You're far from perfect, you cvnt.


 Exactly so you have no idea what you're talking about, telling people to eat more and walk more, when he could just eat less or the same and not need a deficit through walking, jog on with your useless advice m8


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

PERFECT said:


> Exactly so you have no idea what you're talking about, telling people to eat more and walk more, when he could just eat less or the same and not need a deficit through walking, jog on with your useless advice m8


 Nowhere have I told OP to walk or even move more. You thick cvnt!

Regardless whether you agree or not, at least I'm trying to help. Just telling OP to use a TDEE calculator isn't answering any of the problems he's currently having. How on earth your account got verified with the trash you post is beyond me


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

With respect to posters dishing out the advice, I've used the TDEE calculator and in fairness it says I should be eating around 2600 - 2800 calories for maintenance taking into account my activity levels.

So eating at 1800 is maybe overkill. Its been 2 months now and obviously isn't working for me and I feel like s**t and hungry all the time so I'm up to try something new and see where it takes me.

It's not like the gyms are going to open in Feb like I was hoping, so there's no rush. It's a marathon not a sprint. I'm taking the attitude of I want to do it properly. In the past I've just shovelled stupid amounts of food into me to get big and although it worked - that's why I am where I am now, with too much fat that I'm struggling to shift.

I'm going to have a break until next weekend, obviously not going to go daft, then re-assess. I'm thinking go in at 2300 calories??? Do that for 2-3 weeks and then raise or reduce from there.

If the gyms were to re-open while I'm doing this do you's have any advice on that? Bearing in mid my goal is to be lean. I have pretty much f**k all muscle going atm to be fair.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

PERFECT said:


> Exactly so you have no idea what you're talking about, telling people to eat more and walk more, when he could just eat less or the same and not need a deficit through walking, jog on with your useless advice m8


 Horrible, uninformed advice. You should refrain from giving 'advice', it's terrible.

@Endomorph84 is spot on.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Horrible, uninformed advice. You should refrain from giving 'advice', it's terrible.
> 
> @Endomorph84 is spot on.


 Cheers mate.

Quite the compliment coming from your good self!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> I've used the TDEE calculator and in fairness it says I should be eating around 2600 - 2800 calories for maintenance taking into account my activity levels


 I think you may have underestimated your activity levels mate. Id start your diet at 2500.

Just be aware that you will put water weight on next week due to water retention etc, don't panic. Expect a significant drop again after 4-5 days when you lose that water weight from. So determine your weight loss by taking an average of loss between 1st Feb and the 14th.

Don't worry about your cals for when gyms open mate, because it could be sometime. Deal with that when you get there, but I imagine you'll be able to carry on eating the around the same if the exercise frequency is the same.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> I think you may have underestimated your activity levels mate. Id start your diet at 2500.
> 
> Just be aware that you will put water weight on next week due to water retention etc, don't panic. Expect a significant drop again after 4-5 days when you lose that water weight from. So determine your weight loss by taking an average of loss between 1st Feb and the 14th.
> 
> Don't worry about your cals for when gyms open mate, because it could be sometime. Deal with that when you get there, but I imagine you'll be able to carry on eating the around the same if the exercise frequency is the same.


 Cheers mate! I'll do exactly that and see what happens.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

How you feeling @scottysafc? Have you been eating at least maintenance this week?


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> How you feeling @scottysafc? Have you been eating at least maintenance this week?


 Yeah mate I'm enjoying not starving myself ha! I don't feel physically exhausted anymore.

Not much movement on weight but it's only my 4th day so hopefully see some results after a couple of weeks ?.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> Yeah mate I'm enjoying not starving myself ha! I don't feel physically exhausted anymore.
> 
> Not much movement on weight but it's only my 4th day so hopefully see some results after a couple of weeks ?.


 Haha, ok mate. Enjoy the next few days too.

Its likely that you've retained water through muscle glycogen but have dropped the water you were holding, so will have balanced out.

I had a big drop out of nowhere on Tuesday, but my body weight is higher again today, even though I've eaten the same things everyday since Monday lol. The body is a crazy thing, just gotta trust the process.

So yea, start fresh Monday 1st Feb. and se what you weigh 14th/ 15th Feb and that'll give you the average of your deficit. Then you'll know if you need to add cals or take away.

Remember, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

PERFECT == yet another pseudonym (?)


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

hmgs said:


> PERFECT == yet another pseudonym (?)


 Deffo mate. He's stopped replying to my DMs and hasn't been on for a while, I'm worried about him.. Boo hoo!

But its ok, his other 2 profiles are still active lol.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm enjoying eating a range of healthier meals at the minute, rather than the KFC, takeaway and 2 litres of coke every day (and 20 quids worth of skunk) during most of 2020. It's a bit extra experience in cooking different stuff up as well - I even bought some Almond Milk but that went straight down the drain :lol:

But I still find myself hankering after a big f**k off greasy kebab. I almost convinced myself it was Friday earlier as I tend to get a meat and chips on a Friday.

@Endomorph84 What is your take on a cheat meal (or day)? I feel like I'd be letting myself down, but at the same time It could help with motivation having something to look forward too. I'm thinking of maybe meeting myself half way - half an Asda pizza and a handful of chips and maybe do an extra half or full mile jog.

Can ya tell I've been a pig for the last 10 years :lol: :boohoo:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> @Endomorph84 What is your take on a cheat meal (or day)? I feel like I'd be letting myself down, but at the same time It could help with motivation having something to look forward too


 You're not letting yourself down if you've earnt it mate, but you need to be sincere IMO.

Definitions of cheat meal will vary, I don't really have them. If I do it'll likely be sporadic. If I'm at home and either my missus or I want randomly crave a curry from the Indian or a Pizza then we wont say no. As long as I think I've earnt it by keeping to my diet for at least couple of weeks.

If I know I'm going out for a meal (Sunday Roasts are my vice and I used to go for one most Sundays) then I will back fill my calories to the late afternoon, but make sure I get at least 100g or so of protein throughout the day and keep fat to a minimum. I will also make sure I train that day where possible.

Saying that, if I go away for a weekend or over to visit my parents etc then I wont track, but I wont take the piss, and ill have what I want inc plenty of Beer and Whisky. Sometimes you need that, you need to let go. Life's too short.

Quite a few times I've had a sporadic meal and drinks out with friends or family and I've woken up the next morning and I've lost a significant amount of weight due to a good nights sleep as my body's lymphatic system resetting.

If it was for contest prep etc then it'd be a different. But IMO your average person in a 500-700 cal deficit shouldn't be craving foods/ wanting cheat meals, its a kop out.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> You're not letting yourself down if you've earnt it mate, but you need to be sincere IMO.
> 
> Definitions of cheat meal will vary, I don't really have them. If I do it'll likely be sporadic. If I'm at home and either my missus or I want randomly crave a curry from the Indian or a Pizza then we wont say no. As long as I think I've earnt it by keeping to my diet for at least couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


 Got ya. Think I'll get another week under my belt and treat myself then. I do love a Sunday roast as well and would normally leave eating after that till the evening.

Cheers man! Legend.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Big thanks @Endomorph84 my weight seems to be stabilising/coming down a wee bit. When I was eating my 17/1800 calories a day my weight on a morning would tend to be between 14 stone 4 - 14 stone 8 but since I've upped my calories a bit it seems to have stabilised now to 14 stone 3 every morning for the last few days. Seem to be heading the right direction!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> Big thanks @Endomorph84 my weight seems to be stabilising/coming down a wee bit. When I was eating my 17/1800 calories a day my weight on a morning would tend to be between 14 stone 4 - 14 stone 8 but since I've upped my calories a bit it seems to have stabilised now to 14 stone 3 every morning for the last few days. Seem to be heading the right direction!


 That's great to hear mate.

Remember, slow and steady wins the race.

Im only a DM or an @ away if you have any questions mate....


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

14 stone 1.5 today :lol:

Absolutely buzzing. Although I'm noticing my legs seem to getting skinnier which isn't too good when your a lanky ****er :lol:

Ready for the bloody gyms to open soon!


----------



## vendorking (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi my name is Vendor King, is there anyone in this group that's trying to shed some pounds, I'm here to help?...Comment I do below


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Still kicking about the 14 stone 1-2 mark. But a huge difference in how I look.

Getting that v back at the bottom of my tum. And noticeably less fat around my belly, waist and lower back. Legs also losing size.

Being brutally honest, I'm VERY close now to how I want to look before I get back in the gym and bulk up - But the scales don't seem to reflecting the size loss, which confuses me.

@Endomorph84 Bearing in mind the above would you have any recommendations? Cut calories a wee bit to get more weight loss? Keep them the same as I'm still technically losing weight, just slower? Should I be trying to work out my maintenance in preparation for the gyms opening back up so I know where I stand RE a bulk?

I can't get my head around the size loss but the scales not moving much!

Once again mate thanks for all the advice! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> Cut calories a wee bit to get more weight loss?


 Your call mate, there's 6-7 weeks or so till the gyms open. Has weight loss slowed much?



scottysafc said:


> Should I be trying to work out my maintenance in preparation for the gyms opening back up so I know where I stand RE a bulk?


 Not just yet mate, wait till nearer the time.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Your call mate, there's 6-7 weeks or so till the gyms open. Has weight loss slowed much?
> 
> Not just yet mate, wait till nearer the time.


 I feel as though it has, I think I'd know for certain If i gave it another week. Say if a week on Monday I'm still over 14 stone then It definitely will have slowed, or stopped.

I think if i do that for now, then find it has slowed I could probably cut 200 calories a day by having water with my porridge instead of milk - breakfast and supper.

Absolutely dying to get back in the gym now!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> I could probably cut 200 calories a day by having water with my porridge instead of milk -


 Just pull 100 mate, that's 700 cals a week and is quite a lot.



scottysafc said:


> Absolutely dying to get back in the gym now!


 Me too mate, cant wait.


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

scottysafc said:


> I feel as though it has, I think I'd know for certain If i gave it another week. Say if a week on Monday I'm still over 14 stone then It definitely will have slowed, or stopped.
> 
> I think if i do that for now, then find it has slowed I could probably cut 200 calories a day by having water with my porridge instead of milk - breakfast and supper.
> 
> Absolutely dying to get back in the gym now!


 That's all I do, make small changes like that. 75g of cereal instead of 100g, put water in shakes instead of almond milk. It all adds up.

I can't wait to get in either for a good leg session.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Just pull 100 mate, that's 700 cals a week and is quite a lot.
> 
> Me too mate, cant wait.


 100 it is i'm happy with that lol.

Actually just read back through this thread I posted on the 10th saying I was 14 1.5 so 2 weeks later I'm the same, does seem to have slowed in that case.

I'll drop the the 100 calories a day on Monday and give it another 2-3 weeks


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Seem to be hitting 13 stone 13 now which I'm happy with. Seem to be losing weight at just under 0.5 pounds a week which while not the best is probably nice and healthy.

Going to drop the calories just a wee bit more for the last couple weeks before the gyms open.

@Endomorph84 i was thinking, when the gyms open again I'm wanting to do a nice clean, lean bulk. Basically add muscle and keep fat gain to a minimum. From the day I go back I was thinking increase calories by 300 a day for the first 3 weeks back then re-adjust depending on weight gain/loss?

Mad to think I've made it to 30 and all I've ever done is eat like an Elephant to bulk up!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> @Endomorph84 i was thinking, when the gyms open again I'm wanting to do a nice clean, lean bulk. Basically add muscle and keep fat gain to a minimum. From the day I go back I was thinking increase calories by 300 a day for the first 3 weeks back then re-adjust depending on weight gain/loss?


 Congratulations mate. Recalculate your maintenance calories when the gyms open and add approx 100 cals a week.

If you added 300 cals a week for 3 weeks / 21 days you'd add over 1lb of fat


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Congratulations mate. Recalculate your maintenance calories when the gyms open and add approx 100 cals a week.
> 
> If you added 300 cals a week for 3 weeks / 21 days you'd add over 1lb of fat


 Honestly your an absolute star! Without your advice Id have given in after just a few weeks and would probably be 15 clem now. I feel better as well which is why I'm so determined not to just pile that weight back on in a dirty bulk.

Will do! Can't wait to get back in the gym now.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice to see a positive thread during lockdown ?

Getting diet right is hardest part wether cutting or bulking. I struggled for years , was bog and strong but had a big gut. 
Did keto for a year and was shredded , but lost too much size ? Increased weight back up slowly , keeping carbs lower and it has worked.

I no longer count calories or content as most meals break down about the same , I now count number of meals ? If I am bulking I add a meal , see how it goes ? If still not happy add another ?

This makes it soo much easier for me ...


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

scottysafc said:


> Honestly your an absolute star! Without your advice Id have given in after just a few weeks and would probably be 15 clem now. I feel better as well which is why I'm so determined not to just pile that weight back on in a dirty bulk.
> 
> Will do! Can't wait to get back in the gym now.


 Hey mate just wondering what gym you go to or which when they open as i see from your name your a Sunderland supporter lol.

Im living in Sunderland and on my own weight loss journey before gyms reopen but im over 16 stone looking to shed 10lb.

I was almost 17 stone but 12% body fat 2 years ago then sh!t happened and a forced 2 year break lead to muscle waste fat gain lol.

Cant wait to get back at it get me fat arse graftin again haha.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Hey mate just wondering what gym you go to or which when they open as i see from your name your a Sunderland supporter lol.
> 
> Im living in Sunderland and on my own weight loss journey before gyms reopen but im over 16 stone looking to shed 10lb.
> 
> ...


 I cancelled my gym membership in Jan mate  I used to go to the xcercise4less in Sunderland but apparently it's closed down?

Similar-ish story here. Was probably around 17 stone before lockdown which wasn't too bad as there was plenty of muscle. Spent most of the last year eating absolute shite and although I've lost weight I managed to grow a pot belly and tits! haha.

Good luck man only 6 days to go!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

thecoms said:


> Did keto for a year and was shredded , but lost too much size ?


 Keto is protein sparing mate so you would have only lost water weight, not lean tissue.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> Honestly your an absolute star! Without your advice Id have given in after just a few weeks and would probably be 15 clem now. I feel better as well which is why I'm so determined not to just pile that weight back on in a dirty bulk.
> 
> Will do! Can't wait to get back in the gym now.


 Didn't see this mate, you're very welcome.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Ate like an absolute horse over the last 4 days like going to starve myself between now and Monday!! ha


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

scottysafc said:


> I cancelled my gym membership in Jan mate  I used to go to the xcercise4less in Sunderland but apparently it's closed down?
> 
> Similar-ish story here. Was probably around 17 stone before lockdown which wasn't too bad as there was plenty of muscle. Spent most of the last year eating absolute shite and although I've lost weight I managed to grow a pot belly and tits! haha.
> 
> Good luck man only 6 days to go!


 LOL i most probably have seen you then i too trained at xcersise4less for 4 years, i joined the iGYM at Downhill and will be starting there when its opened up again.

Small world haha get yourself back into mate iGYM is ok bit small compared to x4l but its close to me so i dont mind.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm really struggling with working out my calories for when the gyms open.

So I'm 6 ft 2, 196 pounds. On the TDEE Calculator I'm selecting MODERATE as although I mainly work from home sat down all day I will be going to the gym 3-4 times a week + 1-2 long walks a week.

That gives me a maintenance calorie intake of 2974 calories. +100 as @Endomorph84 advises and Its basically 3100 calories a day.

Id say for the last 2 weeks during which I have lost maybe 0.5-1 pounds I have been averaging maybe a little over 2000 calories a day. Now I haven't got out as much as I'd like to but I have still done 4 walks of over 5 miles each.

Surely that's a massive increase in calories? Even taking into account the extra activity? (does a 50/60 minute workout really burn that man calories?).

I'm getting really confused here and i really don't want to just pile all that fat back on again. I may have only lost between 10-14 pounds since Dec but the difference in how I look is amazing!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> Surely that's a massive increase in calories?


 It seems that at first glance, but I think you may be under estimating your current activity level.

If you're dubious then recalculate your calories using the same TDEE calculator and select the option down and use those cals.

If after 2 weeks you're still the same weight or lighter then up cals by 100cals a day. Again, if after 2 weeks you're still the same weight or lighter then up cals by 100cals a day.

Remember, you're in this for the long haul and everybody's different. TDEE calculators are just a guide, they don't take into consideration things like metabolism, NEAT activity or the thermogenic effect food etc.


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> It seems that at first glance, but I think you may be under estimating your current activity level.
> 
> If you're dubious then recalculate your calories using the same TDEE calculator and select the option down and use those cals.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the reply yet again @Endomorph84!

In it for the long haul exactly!

I'll use the next selection down for now and track my weight over the next 2 weeks and adjust as/if necessary as you suggest.

Worst case scenario I lose a bit more fat over the next 2 weeks. I'd prefer that over putting too much on.

My gut feeling tells me your right tbf, and 3100 would be better. It would certainly be nice to eat that every day after the last few months!

Got some Pregnenolone getting delivered today, you have any experience with that?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

scottysafc said:


> you have any experience with that?


 No mate but I know what it is. Hope it serves you well mate, then benefits seem great. It seems to kind of be like a less intense MK677.


----------



## Babyjesustits (Mar 12, 2021)

Tell you what helps me drop pounds..amphetamine. one of the best mini tips iv seen ppl do for droppin weight tho is...if you do go for ya walks...do it immediately after wakin up before you have breakfast... literally haf an hour... nowt more and you will shed excess. Obvs everyones different but it helped me


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Will be 3 weeks back in the gym on Monday.

First day back I weighed in at 14 Stone 0.5.

Most of last week into this week I was between 14 2 - 14 3. Hit a bit of fatigue on Wednesday. Stressed at work, poor sleep went to the gym on Thursday and left after about 20 minutes just felt so weak. Big f**k off sore on my top lip. Basically been eating anything I like since Thursday night so weight is up a bit atm and still feeling a bit iffy.

But anyway averaging between 2300 & 2500 calories a day which seems to have bumped my weight up about 2 1/2 - 3 pounds in 3 weeks. I'm actually surprised at that! Its quite low calories compared to my TDEE recomendation.

Anyone think I should be bumping my calories up a bit more? I'm tempted to order in some protein powder and have a couple of them a day with water.


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

scottysafc said:


> Will be 3 weeks back in the gym on Monday.
> 
> First day back I weighed in at 14 Stone 0.5.
> 
> ...


 I think you should save your money and spend it on actual food. :thumbup1:


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

Just eat 500 below this and weight will come off


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Gone from 14 to 15 stone 10 since the gyms opened back up lol.

Probably averaging 2750 calories during that time oh well just have to cut again when I feel like I'm getting to tubby!

Feels good to be bulking again tho


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

16 1/2 stone now 😁 this may be the wrong sub section now haha! 

Putting plenty of muscle on absolutely loving lifting atm. Recently got back on the zma which feels like it's given me more energy (placebo?) .

However, definitely getting a gut and love handles! 

3 more months of bulking then a good steady cut all the way into next summer and I think/hope I'll be chuffed with how i look.

And this time I'll have the experience to fall back on 😁


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

scottysafc said:


> 16 1/2 stone now 😁 this may be the wrong sub section now haha!
> 
> Putting plenty of muscle on absolutely loving lifting atm. Recently got back on the zma which feels like it's given me more energy (placebo?) .
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are just getting fatter again, a up a stone since gyms opened? 
Why don;t you actually stick to a cut, get lean then slow bulk so you don't have to cut again? Otherwise you will forever be fat mate


----------



## scottysafc (Mar 21, 2017)

Why don't you 


TIXED said:


> Sounds like you are just getting fatter again, a up a stone since gyms opened?
> Why don;t you actually stick to a cut, get lean then slow bulk so you don't have to cut again? Otherwise you will forever be fat mate


 Why don't you read the thread


----------



## TIXED (Feb 17, 2021)

Why don't you put up a picture of your current state lad 😉


----------

